# Looking for basic software for home-gamer DJ stuff



## Fish-N-Chips (Jul 11, 2018)

My biggest problem with Google play music is that there is not fade feature. Spotify has it, but from what I've heard, not the best.

That lead me to think, what if I did it myself.

So I'm looking for someone to point me in the right direction of where to look into some DJ software or anything else that would allow for descent transitions between songs, queing, and maybe some other basic features.

Thanks.


----------

